# Bilddarstellung Größe 100% aber HotSpot-Links verschieben sich



## schorge (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

meine ganze Seite ist ein Bild 600kb auf dem sich Hotspots zu verschiedenen Leistungen sind. Das Bild ist 1980x1200px was ja auf vielen PCs nicht dargestellt werden kann.
Ich habe die Größe auf 100% eingestellt, sodass sich das Bild dem Browserfenster anpasst.
Aber meine Hotspot-Hyperlinks verschieben sich nicht mit dem Bild, wie stelle ich das an?
Danke schon mal für ne Antwort


----------



## itseit (11. Januar 2011)

Du hast ein Bild und darüber liegen Links?

Könntest du das durch Code etwas deutlicher erklären?

Tobi


----------



## peet123 (20. Januar 2011)

hmm anscheinend benutzt er eine Imagemap die er dann absolut verlinkt versuche das ganze doch mit divs den einen div nimmst du als hintergrund, also der wo dein bild drin ist und deine links packst du dann in drüberliegende divs hier im forum gibts auch ne beschreibung wie das funktioniert:
http://www.tutorials.de/html-xhtml/...-dynamisch-bildschirmaufloesung-anpassen.html


----------

